# amd64 atheros (hell) 5212 2.6.29

## yetanothern00b

ath5k 0000:04:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

ath5k 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ath5k 0000:04:00.0: registered as 'phy1'

ath5k phy1: failed to wakeup the MAC Chip

ath5k 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

ath5k: probe of 0000:04:00.0 failed with error -5

hi , ive been trying to get this wireless card working for about a year im not joking and i consider myself not too bad at computers. holy crap, this is hard. at first i was looking for svn snapshots of madwifi stuff until at some point during my 'try every couple of months for about 4 or 5 hours routine' i realised the driver had moved in kernel. im also running the iwl 3945 thinger. im starting to think mebbe this is conflicting or that this driver will never ever ever work and i should just move distros  :Smile: ) or commit some kind of tech hari kari in shame....

if anyone has *any* kind of help that might sort me out i would be most appreciative 

but not to the extent i would offer them sexual flavours...

close though...

 :Twisted Evil: 

noticed this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-710109-highlight-wake+mac.html - still no joy pretty sure kernel has everything it needs...Last edited by yetanothern00b on Tue May 05, 2009 6:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci -v

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i 802

# cat .config | grep -i kill

# cat .config | grep -i ath

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

```

----------

## yetanothern00b

sure - this machine has been around fer ages and i kept upgrading it and messing it up and then bringing it back from the brink  :Wink:  its my gentoo learner box....

```

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7700_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 03 May 2009 17:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r15, 2.5.4-r2, 2.6.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/vmware /usr/local/portage/layman/sectools"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac accessibility acl alsa amd64 arts asf bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt curl dbtool dbus dell dga directfb divx dri dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread encode fastcgi fat fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac flash fortran gdbm gif glib glitz gnome gnutls gpm gsm gstreamer gtk hal hfs iconv id3tag injection ipv6 ipw3945 isdnlog jack java javavscript jfs jpeg kde kerberos lame laptop libnotify libsamplerate lua mad md5sum midi mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses netjack nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl png portaudio postgres pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline reflection rtsp ruby samba sdl session sndfile snmp soup spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl stream svg symlink sysfs tcl tcpd threads tiff tk truetype unicode vim-syntax vmware vorbis wifi wmp wxwindows xcb xfs xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

you sure you wanna -v !? ok!!

```

zombie ~ # lspci -v 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: fa000000-feafffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000efffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at 6f20 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 6f00 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at fed1c400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Dell Precision M4300

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0b, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0c, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f9f00000-f9ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0d, subordinate=0e, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: f9c00000-f9efffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f01fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f9b00000-f9bfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at 6f80 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 6f60 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at 6f40 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   Memory at fed1c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=07, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: f9a00000-f9afffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000120000000-0000000123ffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 6fa0 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 6eb0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 6eb8 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 6ec0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 6ec8 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 6ee0 [size=16]

   I/O ports at eff0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

   Memory at febfbf00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 10c0 [size=32]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 360M (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at fa000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at df00 [disabled] [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fc000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia, nvidiafb

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. Cardbus bridge (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, stepping, slow devsel, latency 168, IRQ 19

   Memory at f9a00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=03, secondary=04, subordinate=07, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 20000000-23fff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 24000000-27fff000

   I/O window 0: 00002000-000020ff

   I/O window 1: 00002400-000024ff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

   Kernel modules: yenta_socket

03:01.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Firewire (IEEE 1394) (rev 02) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

   Memory at f9aff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at f9afe800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Atheros Communications Inc. Ubiquiti Networks SuperRange a/b/g Cardbus Adapter

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

   Memory at 124000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel modules: ath5k

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01ff

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30

   Memory at f9bf0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1021

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

   Memory at f9fff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

   Kernel modules: iwl3945

```

```

zombie ~ # ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:23:af:a0:2b  

          inet addr:192.168.1.83  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21c:23ff:feaf:a02b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1084 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1017 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:700548 (684.1 KiB)  TX bytes:175609 (171.4 KiB)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

pan0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 4a:a0:28:67:59:6e  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

vmnet1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:56:c0:00:01  

          inet addr:192.168.87.1  Bcast:192.168.87.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:56ff:fec0:1/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

vmnet8    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:56:c0:00:08  

          inet addr:192.168.148.1  Bcast:192.168.148.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:56ff:fec0:8/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:bf:7b:04:66  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1C-BF-7B-04-66-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```

(thats me 3945 which is working)

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"SKY23080"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

pan0      no wireless extensions.

vmnet1    no wireless extensions.

vmnet8    no wireless extensions.

```

```

zombie linux # cat .config | grep -i 802

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

zombie linux # cat .config | grep -i kill

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

zombie linux # cat .config | grep -i ath 

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

CONFIG_ATH5K=m

# CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUG is not set

zombie linux # cat .config | grep -i iwl

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG is not set

cat .config | grep -i iwl

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG is not set

```

btw - you think i should upgrade my gcc ? its been there ferra while....

apologies for being clueless.. thanks for any help...

im glad to help you with any musical, engineering or production help if i can...

edit: ive been lookin around n that and it seems lots of people are having problems with this

ive emerge -C all madwifi stuff that i was trying to get working before

a few people talk about blacklisting the ath5k module for ath_pci but i think my card 5212 is not supported in ath_pci

im a bit fuzzy on what i should be doing in terms of symlinkin what to what and most things seem to mention the card being on wlan0 which is already taken by the 3945...

is it anything to do with this ? 

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=20240&action=view

----------

## d2_racing

I don't know, but it's the first time that I see someone with 2 Wifi card on the same box.

Also, the ath driver use wlan0 and iwl use it too.

Can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

I'm sure that your kernel doesn't know how to handle that situation.

----------

## d2_racing

Out the Record : Why do you need 2 wireless cards at the same time ?

----------

## yetanothern00b

ah you think that could be summat to do with it ?

well one wireless is like the built in rubbish one 

and the other one is for pentesting.

it has two antenna inputs and a much larger transmit freq..

im a bit worried the ath5k wont do packet injection im not too clear on its use with aircrack n such...

edit: nah seems ok

from aircrack forums:

IMO it's safe to say that starting 2.6.26, ath5k is the preferred driver. (It produces higher injection rates than madwifi, and appears to be less temperamental, with no rate sync issues and no dependence on the set MAC address of the fragmentation attack.) There appears to be one limit though: trying to inject above 800pps causes the driver to freeze, requiring a module reload.

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1673 (tg3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:23:af:a0:2b", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:bf:7b:04:66", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

```

ill try and add another random rule for a larf.. nope that didnt werk... i tried:

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:bf:7b:04:66", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="ath0" - err with the right mac address in there... no joy. i have no idea what im doing either. i think this is termed flail.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, your rule cannot work, because the driver wants the wlan0 interface and you coded ath0.

I continu to believe that you cannot use both driver at the same time, because they use the same interface.

You know, it's not like 2 wired lan card, because they use eth0 and eth1 for example.

----------

## yetanothern00b

i guess the way to test this is to turn off iwl in kernel....?

i cant believe its not werking just cos it wants to use wlan0 

this goes against everything ive been taught about the ultimate configurable OS...

(sorry what i mean is i cant believe its not *possible* to get it werking  :Smile: 

ill go and ask ath5k lads as well...

thanks fer yer help mate...

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, disable the iwl driver and see if it's working.

Remember to remove the this entry :

```

PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:bf:7b:04:66", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0" 

```

----------

## yetanothern00b

hmmmm. nope. ath5k developers say:

 *Quote:*   

> I believe it's not a driver issue.  There is nothing ath5k could or
> 
> should do differently to avoid that problem.

 

this is what happened 

```

zombie ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i iwl

# CONFIG_IWLCORE is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set
```

```
zombie ~ # ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:23:af:a0:2b  

          inet addr:192.168.1.83  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21c:23ff:feaf:a02b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:65 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:5389 (5.2 KiB)  TX bytes:2874 (2.8 KiB)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

pan0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 66:01:54:1f:08:69  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

vmnet1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:56:c0:00:01  

          inet addr:192.168.87.1  Bcast:192.168.87.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:56ff:fec0:1/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

vmnet8    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:56:c0:00:08  

          inet addr:192.168.148.1  Bcast:192.168.148.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:56ff:fec0:8/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

hmmmmm...

```
zombie ~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1673 (tg3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:23:af:a0:2b", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:bf:7b:04:66", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

# PCi device AR5212

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:15:6d:53:95:cc", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="lan*", NAME="ath0"

```

doh

```
zombie ~ # dmesg | grep -i ath5k

ath5k 0000:04:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

ath5k 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ath5k 0000:04:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

ath5k phy0: failed to wakeup the MAC Chip

ath5k 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

ath5k: probe of 0000:04:00.0 failed with error -5

```

 :Sad: 

more advice from ath5k - this seems mute though now that the iwl is not set...

```
Choosing the interface name is the job of user space, not the

driver.  Take a look at udev, ip(8) and ifrename(8) commands,

for example.
```

----------

## d2_racing

Well, I don't have any idea.

I will ask one of my friends  :Razz: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

yetanothern00b,

Make one network card work properly, including testing with traffic and then add in the other one.

Don't worry about device names, the kernel will call the first one wlan0 and the second one wlan1

Make both kernel modules as modules, not built in. Its useful to be able to remove and reload the drivers without a reboot or a kernel build.

I think that ath5k expects rfkill support. Do you have a switch on that card to turn off the radio transmitter.

Rebuild your kernel as I suggested, boot into it and check the date/time in uname -a. That shows the thime of your kernel build.

Its as well to know you are running the right kernel before you continue.

Look in ifconfig -a to see if you have two wireless interfaces (wlan0 and wlan1) I doubt it but if you do, you have already won.

Now, modprobe -r both wireless modules. If you had any wireless interfaces before ifconfig -a should show that they are gone now.

Choose a kernel module and reload it. Do you get a wlan0 ?

Remove that module and modprobe the other one.  Is there a wlan0 now ?

Post the end of dmesg, or all of it if you like, showing the above modprobes.

----------

## trash

thanks very much for your advice i will try this out and let you know what happens...

the fact it doesnt werk after removing the iwl makes me slightly worried though.

your sig: ouch! i know!

and for this : should i just comment or delete the persistent udev rules then ?

the ubiquity card doesnt have a wireless switch but the laptop iwl one has one...

----------

